# Northern tool trailer



## ncfishin (Jul 18, 2017)

I just bought a trailer from Northern tool, brand ironton. It is a kit trailer. It states that its for personal watercraft up to 12 foot. I'm at the point of installing the bunks, and trying to figure out the winch, bow stop configuration. Does anybody have any experience with this trailer? I'm trying to use it for an Alumacraft 1236. It already looks like it might be too short.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 18, 2017)

do you actually have the bow stop and winch support to put on it?
did the trailer kit include the winch and post ?
photos of your progress will be of most help.


.


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 18, 2017)

I bought this trailer kit for my 1236 because it became a pain to load, unload, load, unload the boat, trolling battery, trolling motor, gear, etc. All of the used ones on CL were in need of help. The choice was between this one, harbor freight, or academy sports. I bought a winch, jack, and bow stop. After assembling the main trailer with tires, it looks to short. I haven't messed with mounting the winch, or anything else, beside the coupler. I bought this one because of the customer reviews, vs. harbor freight's.


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 18, 2017)

If anyone has experience with this trailer, it would help. If not for me, for a potential buyer.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 18, 2017)

if you do keep it and decide to proceed with your plan,
keep in mind that you need at least 10% of the total weight on the tongue.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jul 18, 2017)

A few years ago I had a similar trailer from harbor freight. I believe the northern tools version is of better quality, however, don't trust the paint to hold up for long, especially if used in salt water, and use thread lock on all the bolts! Plus, be careful with the grease fittings, they weren't very solid and I snapped one off just trying to get the grease gun on.


----------



## ericman (Jul 19, 2017)

I had one and ultimately I had to modify the bunks so they were mounted in 2 locations and a bit longer. Mounted in only 1 location, as I'm sure yours are, means road vibrations will cause them to gradually spin out of alignment and make it so your boat is not as secure as it should be and will become more difficult to launch.


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 20, 2017)

I thought about modifying the bunks to sit back further, but not sure if the weight of the boat with battery and trolling motor would be too much for just the bunks to support. I'll probably just have to try, since I already dropped the loot for the trailer. Hopefully it wont mess with the hull integrity while trailering. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## ncfishin (Aug 29, 2017)

I took that trailer back, assembled 80%, with the rest of the package. Just for information, if I would have modified the bunks, or tried to make the tongue longer, I would have been stupid. There wasn't any problem with Northern Tool return. Still scouring Craigs.


----------



## ncfishin (Sep 2, 2017)

So, I got a galvanized trailer with new winch, coupler, jack stand, and tires. Plus it had a Starcraft sl 12 on top of it. I got it from Craigslist, and didn't need the boat. Got to the guy's house, and he hit me with an offer I couldn't refuse. I'm going to have to get new bunks, and brackets, as this one had short bunks on the back, and rollers for the Vhull. If anyone is interested in the boat, it is solid and for sale. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## ncfishin (Sep 2, 2017)

took some pics, but have to find my camera usb cable


----------

